# Was muss eine Goggle können



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2020)

Ich möchte mir für den Winter und den Bikepark eine Goggle kaufen. Nun habe ich schon eine aber das war eine richtig billige 20,- und deren klare Scheiben gehen kaum mehr sauber bzw. haben solche Schlieren, dass man nicht so gut sieht. 

Ich möchte mir also eine neue kaufen, weiß aber nicht, was sie können muss (bzw. was sie alle können). Anti-Fog ist klar aber was macht die teuren Goggles so viel besser? Bzw. sind sie das überhaupt?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (9. Januar 2020)

Anti-Fog
Kratzfest
Strap zu reinigen
Lichteinfall nicht reduzieren (gerade bei gammeligem Winterwetter)
*

Über der Brille zu tragen
Passt unter/zu dem Helm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hillcruiser (9. Januar 2020)

was kann denn eine Goggle besser als eine "normale" Radbrille?
Fahre Sommer/Winter sowohl auf Tour wie auch im Bikepark meine Evileye Brille mit Korrektureinsatz.
Hab bisher keine Goggle vermisst.
Die Frage ist ernst gemeint... würde gern die Vorteile verstehen, da noch nie Goggle gefahren.


----------



## xalex (9. Januar 2020)

Oh, ein Thema mit Potential

Es gibt erhebliche Unterschiede bei Belüftung, Sitz, Sichtfeld, optischer Qualität, Kratzfestigkeit... Da sind teure Brillen teilweise schon klar vorne.
Was ich so über die Jahre mitbekommen habe, verkratzt auch ein airbrake hast du nicht gesehen Glas, wenn man mit verschlammten Handschuh drüber fährt. Und das kann halt schnell passieren. 

Ich habe mich deshalb vor vielen Jahren für eine Oakley O Frame MX entschieden, da es für die günstig im 5er pack Wechselscheiben gibt und für den Einsatz im Winter und bei sehr hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit auch bezahlbare Doppelscheiben. So kann man öfters mal die Scheiben wechseln, wenn sie verkratzt sind. Die Günstigen aus der O Neal B Serie funktionieren diesbezüglich auch gut, oder die b Fox....

Auf jeden Fall würde ich probieren, ob die Google zu deinem Helm passt. Das kann gerade bei den größeren problematisch.


----------



## xalex (9. Januar 2020)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> was kann denn eine Goggle besser als eine "normale" Radbrille?
> Fahre Sommer/Winter sowohl auf Tour wie auch im Bikepark meine Evileye Brille mit Korrektureinsatz.
> Hab bisher keine Goggle vermisst.
> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint... würde gern die Vorteile verstehen, da noch nie Goggle gefahren.



Ich habe zugempfindliche Augen, da ist bei Kälte oder hohem Tempo z. B. im Park das Fahren mit Goggle wesentlich angenhemer. mit normaler Radbrille sehe ich bei Minusgraden praktisch nichts mehr


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Januar 2020)

verstehe ich das richtig? du willst für Winter und Bikepark die selbe Brille nutzen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Ich habe zugempfindliche Augen, da ist bei Kälte oder hohem Tempo z. B. im Park das Fahren mit Goggle wesentlich angenhemer. mit normaler Radbrille sehe ich bei Minusgraden praktisch nichts mehr


Geht mir ähnlich. Wenn es richtig schnell wird, tränen mir die Augen. Das nervt. Hab ne große Oakley Jawbone und auch damit ist es nicht besser geworden.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> verstehe ich das richtig? du willst für Winter und Bikepark die selbe Brille nutzen?


Klar. Ne Goggle. Ich hab nen Giro Helm wo die schön drunter passt, wenn es bergauf geht. Meine Touren sehen meist so aus, dass ich den Berg hochfahr, nur um runter zu fahren. Solche CC Touren, wo es auf der Ebene auch mal schnell wird, mache ich kaum. Da brauch ich also keine Brille.

Und mir tränen die Augen sehr, wenn es im Winter bei kälteren Temperaturen schnell bergab geht. Da fahr ich fast blind.


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Januar 2020)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> was kann denn eine Goggle besser als eine "normale" Radbrille?
> Fahre Sommer/Winter sowohl auf Tour wie auch im Bikepark meine Evileye Brille mit Korrektureinsatz.
> Hab bisher keine Goggle vermisst.
> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint... würde gern die Vorteile verstehen, da noch nie Goggle gefahren.





xalex schrieb:


> Ich habe zugempfindliche Augen, da ist bei Kälte oder hohem Tempo z. B. im Park das Fahren mit Goggle wesentlich angenhemer. mit normaler Radbrille sehe ich bei Minusgraden praktisch nichts mehr


Ich gebe der erweiterten Schutzfunktion die meisten Punkte


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Klar. Ne Goggle


Klar? Nix klar.
Es gibt massive Unterschiede zwischen einer Skibrille und einer MX-Brille.

Das betrifft vor allem Passform und Belüftung. Vom Glas ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Ich gebe der *erweiterten Schutzfunktion* die meisten Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Januar 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Klar? Nix klar.
> Es gibt massive Unterschiede zwischen einer Skibrille und einer MX-Brille.
> 
> Das betrifft vor allem Passform und Belüftung. Vom Glas ganz zu schweigen.


Na schon ne MTB Spezifische Goggle. An Ski hatte ich bisher nicht gedacht.


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


>


gegenüber einer einfachen Radbrille (Sonnenbrille)



niconj schrieb:


> Na schon ne MTB Spezifische Goggle. An Ski hatte ich bisher nicht gedacht.


Achsoooo  Dann vergiss den Punk.

Kommt halt drauf an, wie viel Geld du in die Hand nehmen willst.
Oakley mit entsprechendem Prizm Glas ist das Nonplusultra imho. Die sind auch vergleichsweise sehr kratzbeständig.
Die Sicht ist auch schärfer.

Wenn's nicht ganz so teuer sein soll, würde ich eine 100% nehmen, davon habe ich auch ein paar und bin mit denen ganz zufrieden. Hab der Holden auch eine gekauft und sie findet's auch top. (War aber bisher nicht mit einer Oakley im Park).


----------



## xalex (9. Januar 2020)

Yup, Prizm ist schon sehr schick.

Aber wie gesagt, wenn Geld jetzt nicht gerade völlig egal ist, würde ich lieber eine Brille kaufen, bei der ich 5 mal im Jahr schmerzfrei die Scheibe wechseln kann


----------



## everywhere.local (9. Januar 2020)

Die "normalen" Oakley-Gläser können sich auch sehen lassen und ich fahre da Gläser teilweise mehrere Saisons, wobei ich beim 100% min. 1mal wechseln muss.


----------



## Reamol (9. Januar 2020)

Eins vorab, ich habe noch nie eine teure Goggle benutzt. Aber ich würde mir (ziemlich sicher) niemals eine kaufen.
Ich benutze eine billige von Scott, die ich zuhause rumliegen hatte. Und wenn man die Scheibe mit einem Brillenputztuch reinigt, sehe ich keinen Unterschied von der Schärfe/Kontrast zum fahren ohne Brille. Kann mir deswegen nicht vorstellen, das eine teure so ein weltbewegenden Unterschied macht.

Ich stand gerade eben auch vor dem Kauf einer Neuen, da bei meiner Alten das Band recht ausgeleiert war, und sie mir bei schlechten Bedingungen gerne beschlagen hat. Habe mir jetzt eine 100% Strata (die günstigste von 100% meine ich) bestellt, mit dazu passender Doppelglas Scheibe. Normale Ersatzscheiben sind auch zahlbar.

Werde dir gerne sonst gerne in den nächsten Wochen bescheid geben, ob ich sie empfehlen kann.


----------



## xlacherx (9. Januar 2020)

Kauf dir die Fox Vue.

Ich hatte schon einige Googles. Mehrere von 100% (auch unterschiedliche Gläser versucht) und welche von Oakley. 
Die Fox ist aber mit abstand die beste, die ich bisher hatte. 

Warum? 

-Ersatzgläser sind günstig

Gläser kann man leicht und schnell tauschen (ist bei 100% und Oakley echt n krampf)
Band und Rahmen kann separat, ohne Glas gewaschen werden.
Gläser beschalgen sehr wenig, obwohl nur 1-fach verglast
Der Rahmen engt das Sichtfeld nicht ein.
sitzt sehr angenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schn33fraese (10. Januar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Na schon ne MTB Spezifische Goggle. An Ski hatte ich bisher nicht gedacht.



Ich trage meine alten Skibrillen auf. Da habe ich dann auch passende Gläser für alle Bedinungen und alte Gläser funtionieren im Wald und Mittelgebirge beim biken immernoch gut, bei Schnee im baumfreien Gelände oder bei Schneefall aber nicht. Ich mag auch die Doppelscheiben, die bei Skibrillen zum Einsatz kommen, die beschlagen bei mir weniger. Meistens verwenden ich gelbes Glas mit Iridiumspiegel.
Neukauf, weiß ich nicht ob sich das lohnt, MX-Brillen sind ja oft viel günstiger. Gibts im Bekanntenkreis jemanden, der Ski fährt und die gebrauchte Goggle loswerden will? Fragen kostet nix.

Ich habe mich gegen Prizm und für Smith Chromapop Gläser bei der neuen Skibrille entschieden, war auch eine  Preisfrage. Die Gläser sind super, 1x rosa und 1x silber denken alles ab, ist bei prizm wohl auch so.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (10. Januar 2020)

Gibts nächstes Jahr in div. Band- und Rahmenfarben, für beide gibts verschiedene Gläser von klar für Nacht oder Wald über orange für schlechtes Wetter und Schnee bis zu leicht getönt fürs Radeln bei Sonne+offenes Gelände bis zu dunkel verspiegelt für Sonne und Schnee. Polarisiert, Anti-Fog, Anti-Scratch,...


Brille passt auch drunter, Athletic ist sogar extra für die Brillenbügel etwas ausgeschnitten.




100% hat schlechte Schäume, drum drückts immer zB an der Nase, schlecht/nicht anti-scratch und anti-fog beschichtete Scheiben, drum verkratzen und beschlagen die immer sofort. Und das Sichtfeld ist winzig. Billig sind se halt


----------



## chamouflage (11. Januar 2020)

Bin nach Smith, Oakley und 100% jetzt bei Melon optics gelandet. 
Preis/Leistung einfach genial. Super angenehmer Schaum und Ersatzscheiben sehr günstig.


----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Januar 2020)

Ich habe gerade noch mal das Glas meiner Oakley OFrame MX rausgemacht um es zu reinigen. Das Einsetzen ist immer wieder ein Krampf und so richtig sauber wird sie auch nicht auf der Innenseite durch diese komische Beschichtung. Die Fox Vue habe ich mir angeschaut. Die erscheint mir sehr gut.


----------



## GrazerTourer (12. Januar 2020)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> was kann denn eine Goggle besser als eine "normale" Radbrille?
> Fahre Sommer/Winter sowohl auf Tour wie auch im Bikepark meine Evileye Brille mit Korrektureinsatz.
> Hab bisher keine Goggle vermisst.
> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint... würde gern die Vorteile verstehen, da noch nie Goggle gefahren.


Ich fahre mit harten Kontaktlinsen. Wenn es ein bissl staubt kann ich mit normaler Brille niemandem hinten nach fahren. Mit Google problemlos. Wenn es sehr kalt ist rinnen meine Augen mit normaler Brille (nein, auch eine evil eye oder noch bessere helfen da nicht). 

Tipp:
Im Eishockey wischt man das Plexiglas mit Duschgel aus. Ein kleiner Tropfen drauf, gut einreiben und dann sauber wischen (ohne Wasser). So läuft dann nichts mehr an.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. Januar 2020)

Wenns gescheit Anti-Fog beschichtet ist bitte möglichst gar nicht innen rumwischen, reiben, etc -> sonst ist die Beschichtung bald weg.

Bei 100%, Fox und Co kann man sowas natürlich ausprobieren


----------



## Tony- (13. Januar 2020)

Gegen Beschlagen bei kaltem Wetter hilft auch doppelverglasung. Gibts auf jeden Fall bei 100% als Wechselglas.


----------



## topmech (14. Januar 2020)

Wenn es < 0° hat und es flott bergab gehen soll habe ich die gleichen Probleme wie weiter oben schon geschildert.
Habe mir mal ne billige Goggle bestellt und teste die mal. Dürft ja reichen, wenn man die nur bergab umschnallt.


----------



## Deleted 283425 (14. Januar 2020)

Darfst halt nie anhalten oder langsam fahren. ?


----------



## fone (14. Januar 2020)

Beim Anhalten halt sofort die Brille absetzen und damit rum wedeln (sehr beliebt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (24. Februar 2020)

Es ist eine Fox Vue aus dem Sale bei bike24 geworden. Bin schon gespannt, wie sie sich im Vergleich zu meiner billigen Oakley macht.


----------



## vitaminc (25. Februar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Es ist eine Fox Vue aus dem Sale bei bike24 geworden. Bin schon gespannt, wie sie sich im Vergleich zu meiner billigen Oakley macht.



Mirrored oder Non-Mirrored Lens?


----------



## HarzEnduro (25. Februar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Mirrored oder Non-Mirrored Lens?


Mirrored. Wo ist da eigentlich der Unterschied?


----------



## ron101 (26. Februar 2020)

Vermutlich in der verspiegelung des Glases, Mirrored spiegelt wenn man von aussen reinschauen möchte. Non Mirrored kann man von aussen deine Augen sehen. Nehm ich mal an.


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Februar 2020)

ron101 schrieb:


> Vermutlich in der verspiegelung des Glases, Mirrored spiegelt wenn man von aussen reinschauen möchte. Non Mirrored kann man von aussen deine Augen sehen. Nehm ich mal an.


Das wäre doch zu einfach oder? Gibt es da nicht ein Marketing Bla Bla dazu?


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Februar 2020)

niconj schrieb:


> Das wäre doch zu einfach oder? Gibt es da nicht ein Marketing Bla Bla dazu?


Sicher noch was mit Lichtreduktion oder wie dem heisst


----------



## HarzEnduro (26. Februar 2020)

everywhere.local schrieb:


> Sicher noch was mit Lichtreduktion oder wie dem heisst


Ich bin sie heute das erste Mal gefahren. Sie sitzt sehr angenehm aber ich muss sagen, dass das Sichtfeld weniger groß ist, als das meiner 30,- Oakley. Die Sicht an sich ist aber besser will ich meinen. Hell genug war sie auch um bei mir auf den Trails im Wald noch genug zu sehen.


----------



## vitaminc (26. Februar 2020)

chamouflage schrieb:


> Bin nach Smith, Oakley und 100% jetzt bei Melon optics gelandet.
> Preis/Leistung einfach genial. Super angenehmer Schaum und Ersatzscheiben sehr günstig.


welche von Melon Optics hast Du im Einsatz?

Preislich ja alles sehr human.

z.B.








						Melon Optics - Parker Custom MTB Goggles / Custom MX Goggles
					

The Parker MX Custom MTB Goggles / Custom MX Goggles. Featuring 100% UV Lexan Lens, with free next day shipping available. Click to design your own goggle.



					melonoptics.com
				











						Diablo MTB - Eu
					






					melonoptics.com
				




*THE WIDEST VIEW*
Our 17.5cm wide lens provides the widest view of any mtb goggle on the market.


----------



## chamouflage (28. Februar 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> welche von Melon Optics hast Du im Einsatz?



Ursprünglich die Parker, aber nachdem es am schwarzen Freitag nen guten Deal für die Diabolo gab,
habe ich jetzt beide im Einsatz. 

Größter Unterschied ist die Positionierung der Straps an der Brille und der Schutz über der Nase der abnehmbar ist.
Die Straps sitzen an der Diabolo etwas weiter außen und somit entsteht weniger Druck im Bereich 
Helmkante/Übergang Gesicht. Bei Helmgröße XL-XXL ganz angenehm.
Gläser und Straps sind bei beiden identisch und können somit untereinander getauscht werden.
Auch der Schaum unterscheidet sich nicht und ist deutlich angenehmer als bei der Smith Squad MTB. 

Preis/Leistung ist die Parker meiner Meinung nach klar vorne und 25€ mehr für die Diabolo finde ich
ehrlich gesagt etwas happig. Gibt aber regelmäßig gute Deals über den Newsletter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bene2 (28. Februar 2020)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> was kann denn eine Goggle besser als eine "normale" Radbrille?
> ...
> Die Frage ist ernst gemeint... würde gern die Vorteile verstehen, da noch nie Goggle gefahren.



Ist eigentlich ganz offensichtlich: Schutzfunktion!

Ein Freund ist mal beim MX mit der Goggle im Vorbau eingerastet. Sein Gesicht war danach grün und blau, aber keine ernsthaften Verletzungen. Ohne Goggle, kann sich ja jeder vorstellen wie sowas ausgeht...

Auch beim Biken kann man blöd fallen, und trotz Fullface mit dem Gesicht in einen Stein/Baum/Vorbau einschlagen...

Mit Goggle ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit in so einem Fall mit beiden Augen und ohne gebrochene Gesichtsknochen davon zu kommen deutlich höher.


----------



## BN_Nik (28. Februar 2020)

Hab zwei Smith Squad MTB. Ist eine super Goggle! Beschlägt nie, es sei denn ich habe den Fullface im Sommer halb auf der Birne sitzen und vergessen die Goggle abzunehmen. Das liegt an der guten Belüftung, die allerdings zur Konsequenz hat, dass manchmal ein bisschen Dreck / Laub in der Goggle landen kann, da nicht überall ein Schaum verbaut ist.

Die Chromapop Gläser sind der Hammer, immer gute Sicht und auch einigermaßen vernünftig zu wechseln.

Außerdem ist sie gut für große Nasen, bei den anderen musste ich immer an dem Schaumstoff rumschnibbeln.

Habe ansonsten 100% und POC Ora getestet, aber da habe ich probleme mit dem Zinken und der Luftzufuhr gehabt (trotz schnibbeln).

Aber Achtung, die Beschaffung der Chromapop Gläser ist nicht günstig (ca. 40€)! Das nehme ich nur in Kauf, weil sonst alles perfekt ist und weiteres rumprobieren ohne Glückstreffer auch nicht günstiger wäre!


----------



## vitaminc (29. Februar 2020)

chamouflage schrieb:


> Ursprünglich die Parker, aber nachdem es am schwarzen Freitag nen guten Deal für die Diabolo gab,
> habe ich jetzt beide im Einsatz.
> 
> Größter Unterschied ist die Positionierung der Straps an der Brille und der Schutz über der Nase der abnehmbar ist.
> ...



wenn man so im Internet danach sucht, stelle ich folgende zwei Sachen fest:

Direktvertrieb, d.h. bestellbar wohl nur direkt bei Melon Optics aus UK
junges Unternehmen, wohl aus 2013 Kickstarter, in sämtlichen Tests meistens die günstigste Brille und zugleich eine der Besten

Welche Gläser bevorzugst Du?
Ich fahre ja meistens Clear, außer es existiert eine gutes kontrastreiches Glas was nicht zuviel Licht absorbiert.


----------



## chamouflage (1. März 2020)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Welche Gläser bevorzugst Du?



Habe von den getönten Gläser bisher nur das blue mirror im Einsatz. Ist beim durch schauen bernsteinfarben und funktioniert für mich bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen sehr gut.


----------



## vitaminc (7. März 2020)

chamouflage schrieb:


> Habe von den getönten Gläser bisher nur das blue mirror im Einsatz. Ist beim durch schauen bernsteinfarben und funktioniert für mich bei wechselnden Lichtverhältnissen sehr gut.



Sind eigentlich MX und MTB bei MelonOptics identisch?

Mir scheint es so, nur die Snow Line ist natürlich anders, bzw. besser isoliert etc. und dadurch auch teurer.


----------



## 2wheelfun (7. März 2020)

Ich habe das schon mal irgendwo geschrieben...
*SCOTT Hustle* ist relativ preiswert und gibt es in allen für Dirtsport notwendigen Variationen bzw. kann man sich nachkaufen.

..mit normalen klaren Gläsern (inkl. Pins für Reißgläser)
..mit verspiegelten Gläsern (inkl. Pins für Reißgläser - womit man auch das Spiegelglas vor Kratzern schützen kann)
..mit Roll-Off-System
..nachkaufbar Reißgläser - nicht originale für ab ca 4€/10 Stk bei ebay
..nachkaufbar Doppelgläser mit und ohne Pin- und Roll-Off-Aufnahme

Die Scott muss nicht aus´m Ausland geholt werden. Viele Moto Cross-, Enduro und MTB-Shops haben die im Sortiment.

Ich benutze sie für MX, Enduro u. MTB und bin sehr zufrieden.
Auf´m MTB bei kühler Außentemperatur ist ein Doppelglas, was bei der Enduro-Version drin ist oder separat nachgekauft werden muss, erste Wahl. Brille nicht bei jeder kleinen Pause auf- u. absetzen und es beschlägt nichts. Hab ich selbst getestet. Dieses auf und ab sollte man mit´ner Skibrille ja auch nicht machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoBoB (16. März 2020)

Hoi
wie lange fährt ihr durchschnittlich mit einem Glas? Ich hab die Oakley O-frame und brauch spätestens nach jeder Saison ein neues Glas weil mein altes schon zu zerkratzt ist.. Bald mein 5tes Glas um einen zehner für eine Goggle die ursprünglich 40 gekostet hat.
Helfen da teurere Goggles mit kratzfestem Glas tatsächlich deutlich?

Bzw hat schon jemand probiert mit TearOffs zu fahren? Mein Plan wäre immer ein TearOff auf der Goggle zu haben um das zerkratzen zu verzögern, und dann halt alle paar Monate nur das TearOff statt dem Glas zu wechseln..


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. März 2020)

Gläser für nen Zehner haben wahrscheinlich wenig bis keine Anti-Scratch-Austattung, meine 100% früher waren auch immer gleich im Eimer.
Polycarbonat OHNE was drauf ist nämlich sehr leicht zu verkratzen.

Meine bessere Uvex jetzt musste ich erst tauschen als ich aufs Gesicht gefallen bin. 

Vielleicht bist aber zusätzlich auch weng grob...













						Wie reinige ich meine Skibrille?
					






					www.uvex-sports.com


----------



## BoBoB (16. März 2020)

Ja dass meine keine kratzfesten sind davon geh ich sowieso aus, antifog hat die auch nicht.

Ansich pass ich beim reinigen schon auf, aber wenns im Bikepark den ganzen Tag schüttet, hab ich nunmal nach einer halben Abfahrt null Sicht mehr und fahr dann schonmal (vorsichtig) mim Handschuh drüber. 
Meine Frage war eher ob das teurere Gläser besser/länger wegstecken? Oder wie machen das andere wenn Sand, Wasser, Schlamm während der Abfahrt auf der Goggle sind?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (16. März 2020)

Ja, bessere Scheiben (sofern sie halt ne gute Anti-Scratch-Austattung haben) halten das länger aus.
Sand/Matsch "einreiben" wird aber jede Scheibe nach ner Weile killen.

Hol dir nen MarshGuard oder so für die Gabel und putz die Brille wenns dann trotzdem noch nötig ist wenigstens vorsichtig mit der Innenseite vom Trikot o.ä. ab.
Und/Oder hol dir ne Brille mit Roll Off wenn du wirklich so oft im Matsch fährst, das ist wenigstens nicht ganz so eine Umweltsauerei wie Tear Offs.


----------



## BoBoB (16. März 2020)

MarshGuard hab ich eh immer drauf  aber in der Bikegruppe gehts eig jedem so dass wir bei Regen von oben bis unten gatschig sind nach der ersten Abfahrt.
Mit Trikot Innenseite abwischen hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, das mach ich eh auch immer wieder.

Ohne das Thema anfangen zu wollen, aber ich glaub die Roll-offs sind in Quantität und Energieaufwand umwelttechnisch schlimmer als eine simple mehrfach verwendbare Folie die danach dem Recycling zugeführt werden kann.. Aber ich weiß eh, das machen genug Leute leider nicht.
Bzw decken die RollOffs ja leider nicht die ganze Goggle ab, sondern schützen nur den mittleren Bereich :/

Aber Danke soweit


----------



## 2wheelfun (16. März 2020)

Tear Offs sind inzwischen im MX und Enduro (teils oder kpl) verboten, weil sie während der Fahrt abgerissen und weggeschmissen werden und irgendwo rumliegen/rumfliegen.
Roll Off ziehst du ja bis zum Ende x-mal weiter, bis es verbraucht ist. Und dann entnimmst du es zu Hause oder auf´m Rennplatz und entsorgst es als Folie in den gelben Sack.
Wenn ein Roll Off gut genug für die Moto-Cross- und Enduro-Profis bis zur Weltmeisterschaft ist, dann wirds auch beim biken ok sein.
Zumindest wenn man zwischen wenig Durchblich bei Modder mit oder ohne Brille wählen muss oder eben zu so einem Hilfsmittel greift.
Und wenn man lieber Tear Offs nehmen möchte und man evtl nicht so viele braucht, macht man sich ein, zwei Stk rauf und macht sie bei Bedarf ab und steckt sie sich in eine Tasche - sicherlich ist das nichts für den Rennbetrieb. ..natürlich braucht man auch ´ne Hosen- oder Jackentasche dafür ;-)


----------



## BoBoB (16. März 2020)

Jetzt bin ich mir nimmer sicher ob ich mich anfangs gut ausgedrückt hab. 
Ich würd das TearOff ja nicht tragen wollen um es bei angeschmierter Brille abzureißen, da müsst ich ja bei Regen im Bikepark jede halbe Abfahrt ein frisches TearOff nehmen. 

Meine Rechnung ist eher: Entweder spätestens jede Saison ein neues Goggleglas um 10euro, oder alle paar Monate ein neues TearOff (wenn es vom Abwischen zu zerkratzt ist). TearOffs kosten bei meiner Goggle 13euro für 25 Stück.

Ooder, eben Goggle wechseln gegen eine mit teurerem kratzfestem Glas und hoffen, dass es länger als eine Saison hält und die Kosten dadurch wieder niedriger bleiben. 

Der Vergleich zu Profis scheitert glaube ich daran, dass die wahrscheinlich zum Anfang jeder Saison 10 komplette Brillen in jeder Farbe kriegen und denen herzlich egal ist ob sie Gläser tauschen müssen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ein mx Profi nach einem Rennen im Schlamm das gleiche Glas nochmal verwendet wenn ober- und unterhalb vom RollOff Schlammkratzer sind. Aber bin noch nie MX oder RollOff gefahren also keine Ahnung


----------



## 2wheelfun (16. März 2020)

Ich habe immer ein Tear Off vor dem Brillenglas.
Bei Spiegel- und normalem Glas.
Damit einem das flatternde Abreißende nicht auf den Keks geht, schneide ich es soweit ab, damit noch ca 2-4cm übrig bleiben, um es bei Bedarf noch abreißen zu können.
Einige Male reinige ich das Tear Off zu Hause nach dem fahren, bis es hin ist und ich nehme das Nächste .

Die rote und die weiße haben ein Tear Off drauf.


----------



## BoBoB (16. März 2020)

Oh, ja sehr nice danke für den Tipp. Dann teste ich das heuer mal so.


----------



## 2wheelfun (16. März 2020)

Es gibt Nachteile, und zwar wenns regnet und das Wasser hinters Tear Off kommt, also zwischen Brillenglas und TearOff - dann kann es optisch verzerren. Dann hilft meist nur noch runter mit dem Reißglas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

